# WHAT did the Pope just say?



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Do-all-dogs-go-to-Heaven-Pope-says-yes-285685211.html




> We love them. We mourn them when they die. But when they're gone, where do our pets go? To Heaven, according to recent remarks by Pope Francis during a public appearance at St. Peter's Square in Rome.





> The Pontiff spoke to a boy who was crying because his dog had died.
> 
> "One day, we will see our animals again in the eternity of Christ," the Pope said to the child. "Paradise is open to all of God's creatures."
> 
> People are interpreting those words as meaning animals have a soul and will indeed go to the same afterlife as human beings




This has long been a debate..  For me it's simple...   IF there is a heaven and an afterlife, I have no doubt that all our animals are there.  It would not be heaven for me if they weren't.   .


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 14, 2014)

BRAVO, QS!! :thumbsup1:



QuickSilver said:


> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Do-all-dogs-go-to-Heaven-Pope-says-yes-285685211.html
> 
> 
> 
> This has long been a debate..  For me it's simple...   IF there is a heaven and an afterlife, I have no doubt that all our animals are there.  It would not be heaven for me if they weren't.   .


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not a believer, but just supposing there was an afterlife.....
1. Since animals were on earth millions of years before humans, it would be rather crowded...
2. You would have everything from the earliest prehistoric creatures, dinosaurs, primative man - right up till today.
3. What about all the meat that you have eaten?  Will there be a lot of vengeful cows, pigs, turkeys etc...  all waiting to get you?

Nice comforting words, but prehaps not to be taken literally.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Never thought about seeing last weeks pot roast again...


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2014)

Ha,ha. We could meet our favorite pig and tell him how good his pork chops were.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Nah...  I prefer to think that all my dogs will great me..  Ever hear of the Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2014)

OH yes I really want to believe that all our dogs will be there to greet us...


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2014)

I really like that thought when I see my little Dino running around wagging his tail.

However, seriously, I have to go along with Capt. Lightning and rkunsaw


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Religion serves a purpose.  It can give comfort.  I believe is a thought gives you comfort.. you should go with it.. or at least hope that it is true.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Religion serves a purpose.  It can give comfort.  I believe is a thought gives you comfort.. you should go with it.. or at least hope that it is true.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 14, 2014)

And yet I find no discomfort in thinking of my "existence" in the 22nd century as being exactly like my "existence" in the 19th century. Indeed I find the thought very comforting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

If there is a heaven, the pets would likely be more deserving than the humans.  My dog is old and sickly, and it is nice to think his baby sister who we lost around five years ago is waiting for him at the bridge, that thought is very comforting. :sentimental:



An old cowboy was riding his trusty horse followed by his faithful dog along an unfamiliar road. The man was enjoying the new scenery, when he suddenly remembered dying, and realized that the dog beside him had been dead for years, as had his horse. Confused, he wondered what was happening, and where the trail was leading them.

After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall that looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch topped by a golden letter "H" that glowed in the sunlight.

Standing before it, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like gold.

He rode toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. Parched and tired out by his journey, he called out, 'Excuse me, where are we?' 

'This is Heaven, sir,' the man answered.

'Wow! Would you happen to have some water?' the man asked.

'Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up.'

As the gate began to open, the cowboy asked, 'Can I bring my partners, too?' 

'I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets.'

The cowboy thought for a moment, then turned back to the road and continued riding, his dog trotting by his side.

After another long ride, at the top of another hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a ranch gate that looked as if it had never been closed. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book.'Excuse me,' he called to the man. 'Do you have any water?'

'Sure, there's a pump right over there. Help yourself.'

'How about my friends here?' the traveler gestured to the dog and his horse.

'Of course! They look thirsty, too,' said the man.

The trio went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with buckets beside it. The traveler filled a cup and the buckets with wonderfully cool water and took a long drink, as did his horse and dog.

When they were full, he walked back to the man who was still standing by the tree. 'What do you call this place?' the traveler asked. 

'This is Heaven,' he answered.

'That's confusing,' the traveler said. 'The man down the road said that was Heaven, too.'

'Oh, you mean the place with the glitzy, gold street and fake pearly gates? That's hell.'

'Doesn't it make you angry when they use your name like that?'

'Not at all. Actually, we're happy they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind.'


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm not a believer, but just supposing there was an afterlife.....
> 1. Since animals were on earth millions of years before humans, it would be rather crowded...
> 2. You would have everything from the earliest prehistoric creatures, dinosaurs, primative man - right up till today.
> 3. What about all the meat that you have eaten?  Will there be a lot of vengeful cows, pigs, turkeys etc...  all waiting to get you?
> ...



LOL, you make a very, good point


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 14, 2014)

I do not believe in a heaven but I think maybe our souls see some kind of afterlife and I bet animals do too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
“It’s me, I haven’t left you, I’m well, I’m fine, I’m here.”

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to re-assure you, that I’m not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said ” it’s me.”

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.

It’s possible for me, to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, “I never went away.”

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew…
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is over… I smile and watch you yawning
and say “good-night, God bless, I’ll see you in the morning.”

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I’ll rush across to greet you and we’ll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out…then come home to be with me.

(From: Beauty for Ashes)


----------



## rt3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Incredible. Why do humans think dogs would possibly want humans in their heaven to screw it up.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2014)

Now you've got my eyes watering.  Why is that?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2014)

I think I'm finally starting to understand how people can hold the political, social and cultural views that they do ... if you believe in a PetCo Heaven then you'll believe in anything.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't know if I believe in heaven.. but I do believe that this is not all there is either..  SO anyplace worth going is going to have animals IMO..  Or who would want to be there?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2014)

People with animal hair allergies?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> People with animal hair allergies?



None of that stuff will exist...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> None of that stuff will exist...



And you know that as a fact because ... ?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> And you know that as a fact because ... ?



I don't.... BUT it's what I want to believe... and that's probabley why they call this stuff "FAITH"..  Does it hurt you?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I think I'm finally starting to understand how people can hold the political, social and cultural views that they do ... if you believe in a PetCo Heaven then you'll believe in anything.



:rofl:   Sorrwy not laughing at believers, just couldn't hold it in, that's some funny smit.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't.... BUT it's what I want to believe... and that's probabley why they call this stuff "FAITH"..  Does it hurt you?



No, it doesn't hurt me at all. I just wanted to clarify whether it was faith or fact.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2014)

AprilT said:


> :rofl:   Sorrwy not laughing at believers, just couldn't hold it in, that's some funny smit.



Now on sale at PetCo Heaven:

*Kitty Glitter* - when kitty has to go, why not in a rainbow?

*St. Peter Safety Gate* - keep Rover safely behind those pearly gates

*Human I.D. Tags* - if your human wanders, these will ensure their quick return


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2014)

Actually, I thought the overriding idea behind acceptance into Heaven is that you accept Jesus as your personal savior. 

I'm not sure that animals, no matter _how_ smart they are, could do that ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2014)

Only Christians have to accept Jesus. Muslims, Jews, and others don't have to accept Jesus to get to heaven. Dogs don't either. Cats are going to hell anyway.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh stop with the cat stuff....  They are endearing in their way...  One thing for sure.. IF a cat loves you... you've earned it..    I once heard it said.. Dogs love you and accept you no matter what... Cats want to see your resume..


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Only Christians have to accept Jesus. Muslims, Jews, and others don't have to accept Jesus to get to heaven. Dogs don't either.



But wouldn't Muslim dogs have to accept Allah? If so, would they have 47 virgin cats to serve them? 

Jewish dogs would have it easy - according to the Book of Job (33:23)  if someone has even only one merit and 1000 sins, he is rescued from hell. So all Jewish dogs go to Heaven if they've done even one thing right.



> Cats are going to hell anyway.



Oh, that's just wrong.

Funny!

But wrong.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 14, 2014)

Life is a continuum. There is no death!

When your 'time' comes and you pass over all those you love and who have loved you (who have passed over) will be there to greet you, both people and pets. Take comfort in that.

Orthodoxy serves its own purpose. In reality, it's not what religion you do, or do not, follow, it's how you live your life that is the all-important thing.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow. The highest form of life on this planet is DNA. Dogs,cats humans are just DNA playing the odds for its best survival


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 14, 2014)

I haven't inquired as to my dogs' religious affiliations.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Canineolick


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Now on sale at PetCo Heaven:
> 
> *Kitty Glitter* - when kitty has to go, why not in a rainbow?
> 
> ...



This works for me, can you smell stuff in heaven?  If so, there's a list of things I'd like to request "not" to be able to smell, k


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 14, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> Life is a continuum. There is no death!
> 
> When your 'time' comes and you pass over all those you love and who have loved you (who have passed over) will be there to greet you, both people and pets. Take comfort in that.
> 
> Orthodoxy serves its own purpose. In reality, it's not what religion you do, or do not, follow, it's how you live your life that is the all-important thing.



Well I'm screwed


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Well I'm screwed



I'm sure you're not. 

Besides, you're still here ... You could do something wonderful, or resolve to, right here and now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> I'm sure you're not.
> 
> Besides, you're still here ... You could do something wonderful, or resolve to, right here and now.



I appreciate that Knight  but if I have to earn my way to some sort of paradise, I'm not willing.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I appreciate that Knight  but if I have to earn my way to some sort of paradise, I'm not willing.



Yes but .... If 'you' plant thistles, don't expect to harvest roses ...

If you want to harvest roses, you must plant roses.

Love and kindness, so simple, ....


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> Yes but .... If 'you' plant thistles, don't expect to harvest roses ...
> 
> If you want to harvest roses, you must plant roses.
> 
> Love and kindness, so simple, ....



I didn't say I do bad things, and I didn't say I don't do good, I just don't want someone telling me I have to do this or that to earn some sort of reward.  I don't do good to get a reward, in fact I expect nothing, if I do good it's because I love doing it, it's fun.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 15, 2014)

Christian doctrine says that Heaven cannot be reached by good deeds alone

http://www.openbible.info/topics/good_deeds_to_go_to_heaven


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2014)

The bible says that, I am the door, no one comes to the Father but by me (Jesus Christ).  I don't see the word "alone" but maybe I missed it.  I also don't know if we are allowed to discuss the bible, I better check.

Sorry QS, I thought that said "can" not "cannot" apologies.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I didn't say I do bad things, and I didn't say I don't do good, I just don't want someone telling me I have to do this or that to earn some sort of reward.  I don't do good to get a reward, in fact I expect nothing, if I do good it's because I love doing it, it's fun.



And nor should you. The important thing is motive, there should be purity of heart. 

But Cause and Effect is a central law of the universe - and an entirely self-regulating law - so for everything there is a consequence, for better or worse.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok, you've convinced me, I went and bought 2 new rosebushes and planted them.  Dang, did you know those things have thistles!!  I was kinda confused but I did it anyway.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 15, 2014)

If our pets will be in heaven with us, all I can think is that it had better be a very big place with a whole lotta litterboxes and that it's gonna be full of crazy cat ladies.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dog and guy died in a car accident. They were walking up to the dude at the gates, who said "can I help you". Dog says can I keep him?


----------

